# Coleman finally takes his own advice?



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/06/30/ ... index.html


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

hey Ryan, are you happy now :koolaid:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

uke:

better change the spelling to Minneso-dah.

The voters will get everything they got comming from this bone head.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Bowstring said:


> The voters will get everything they got comming from this bone head.


I hope yall are prepared, we are about to get everything we are against crammed down our throats.

Socialists have a bulletproof majority and they are going to use it.

Prepare to defend yourselves.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

kennedy and one other guy are not voting due to illness, repubs can still filibuster for the time being.

Six of one half a dozen of another. Coleman is a crook, Franken is a roundhead.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Getting the Dems to vote together is like herding cats. It's not like Spector changed philosophies. Ben Nelson is trying his darnedest to torpedo a public option in the healthcare bill. They're definitely not a monolithic voting block. They'll all fall in sometimes, but it's not going to be very often on the controversial stuff.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

omegax said:


> Getting the Dems to vote together is like herding cats. It's not like Spector changed philosophies. Ben Nelson is trying his darnedest to torpedo a public option in the healthcare bill. They're definitely not a monolithic voting block. They'll all fall in sometimes, but it's not going to be very often on the controversial stuff.


In the the Senate maybe on some bills unless it involves spending. But the House is more like herding "Blind Mice". The 2010 election will give us the answer.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

TK33 said:


> Coleman is a crook, Franken is a roundhead.


Barkley would have been the guy... but too many people play the republican/democrat game... :-?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Coleman is a crook, Franken is a roundhead.


Tk33 you hit the nail on the head with this comment.

I just hope Franken does not have to do the daily self-afrimation everyday........I'm good enough, smart enough and gall darnit people like me.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree "franken is a rooundhead". or Bonehead.

But give me some proof that Coleman is a "crook".


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

A lobbyist was paying for Norm's apartment in DC, and a businessman was suing him, claiming that he was forced to pay $75k through Norms wife... I don't know that he's guilty of anything criminal, but I'd say it's awfully suspicious. Now, the thing about his wife has yet to be proven in court (doesn't it? I don't _think_ it's gone anywhere yet), but the apartment thing was true. I don't know I'd call him a "crook", yet, but I can't blame people who do.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

omegax said:


> A lobbyist was paying for Norm's apartment in DC, and a businessman was suing him, claiming that he was forced to pay $75k through Norms wife... I don't know that he's guilty of anything criminal, but I'd say it's awfully suspicious. Now, the thing about his wife has yet to be proven in court (doesn't it? I don't _think_ it's gone anywhere yet), but the apartment thing was true. I don't know I'd call him a "crook", yet, but I can't blame people who do.


I couldn't find where a lobyist was paying his rent. The most I can find is the sneate ethics commitee thought he was paying half the price of rent of comparable basements!

Saying that Sen. Norm Coleman may be breaking U.S. Senate ethics rules, DFL Party chair Brian Melendez called on Coleman on Monday to produce his lease and other information on the Capitol Hill apartment he has rented since last summer from a longtime friend and wealthy Republican operative.

http://www.startribune.com/politics/nat ... 43249.html

I don't think this is breaking any laws. By the way isn't "senate ethics" an oxymoron like "government intelligence agency"? :lol:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Norms wife never received $75,000 from anyone that I can find. The company she worked for received $75,000 from a Texas Business and that person is a supporter of Colemans. If the insurance company paid Mrs. Coleman a $75,000 bonus, I would call illegal, but so far there is only way out allegations and nothing to back it up, a usual democrat tactic.

More proof is needed before statements like these carry ant weight! I also expect this to go nowhere now that the Franken the loser is declared the winner.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Norm coleman was the main push to sue ND over the price increase and license restriction placed on NR hunters.

He did this as a ploy to gain votes for his run at Gov.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> Norm coleman was the main push to sue ND over the price increase and license restriction placed on NR hunters.
> 
> He did this as a ploy to gain votes for his run at Gov.


Now that does tick me off. What's even worse is the choice those poor suckers in Minnesota had last fall. I feel sorry for the Minnesota sportsman and women.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> What's even worse is the choice those poor suckers in Minnesota had last fall. I feel sorry for the Minnesota sportsman and women.


 :roll:, it was pretty pathetic Plainsman uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Jmnhunter said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > What's even worse is the choice those poor suckers in Minnesota had last fall. I feel sorry for the Minnesota sportsman and women.
> ...


Yes it was. I was not aware of how poorly Norm Coleman was acting until informed by people on this site.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bowstring said:


> I agree "franken is a rooundhead". or Bonehead.
> 
> But give me some proof that Coleman is a "crook".


Omegax showed one of the main things. Normy seemed to be a little more willing than the other crooks to take kickbacks. His little lawsuit thing with ND had me wondering about his intentions too considering that my NR deer license has more than doubled in the last 15 years.

It was always weird to hear a senator from MN with a brooklyn accent.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

TK33 said:


> Bowstring said:
> 
> 
> > I agree "franken is a rooundhead". or Bonehead.
> ...


I still don't see Omegax's things as valid. The senate ethics committee review is hardly breaking any law, and the insurance company his wife worked for getting $75k from a Texas business, there are other business's that insure thru the same company.

I missed the NR license lawsuit, give me a link to some real information on it.

My deer license has gone up too, DNR out of control.

The accent is weird, I thought it was when he was Mayor of St. Paul.
:lol:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I tried to find the link on normy wanting to sue ND, I went through several of the 2.8 million pages and I can't find anything. You can imagine how many pages there are when you type norm coleman and lawsuit in the search que.  If I remember right he was upset when ND followed what SD does and limited the number of days a NR can hunt. I found it stupid for two reasons: one- the before mentioned NR fees I pay in MN, and two- he never threatened to sue SD as far as anyone knew.

Norm was ranked high on a list of senators who "enjoy" his kickbacks. They all do but Normy seemed to more than others. Smells like a duck, quacks like a duck?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Norm was ranked high on a list of senators who "enjoy" his kickbacks. They all do but Normy seemed to more than others.


Can that be confirmed?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> > Norm was ranked high on a list of senators who "enjoy" his kickbacks. They all do but Normy seemed to more than others.
> 
> 
> Can that be confirmed?


I have tried searching the web but every stinking thing is coleman-franken

edit: the only things I could find were on blue dog and places like that. I did find this one, http://www.citizensforethics.org/node/32111

Between lodging and oil kickbacks old normy did pretty good in DC, I'm sure he will miss it. God only knows what ways franken will find to lower the bar though.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Mike Hatch was the one who tried to sue ND. He was the attorney general at the time.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

TK33 said:


> kennedy and one other guy are not voting due to illness, repubs can still filibuster for the time being.
> 
> Six of one half a dozen of another. Coleman is a crook, Franken is a roundhead.


Let's hope and PRAY that my two senators, Baucus and Tester, side with their MORALS and will not vote for a lot of the anti-hunting and anti-gun legislation the Left tries to bring forth.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Robert A. Langager said:


> Mike Hatch was the one who tried to sue ND. He was the attorney general at the time.


Didn't normy start it or jump on the bandwagon? Hatch would be one that would file, that's his job.

As far as guns and it seems like the 14th amendment Tester and Baucus do a good job.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Robert beat me to it. It was Mike Hatch who drove the lawsuit against ND.

As far as last year's senate election......two terrible choices, that is why Barkley got as many votes as he did.....it was basically a "none of the above" type vote.

There are many people, including me, that would never, ever vote for Coleman for anything ever again due to this recount deal. He was shown for a complete loser (literally and figuratively!)


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

So no-one can provide any real information on Coleman, other than the Senate ethics committee about his rent. If you can please post it.

But here is a real "Progressive Liberal" in action, the report is from the same web site tk33 provided. For shi*s and grins do a site search and plug in your favorite senator.

WASHINGTON - An upstate New York developer donated $100,000 to former President Bill Clinton's foundation in November 2004, around the same time that Senator Hillary Rodham Clinton helped secure millions of dollars in federal assistance for the businessman's mall project.

The article here:
http://www.citizensforethics.org/node/36288

More on the Hillary. http://www.citizensforethics.org/search/node/clinton

The "allegations" on Coleman from you guys is small potatoes compared to other charges against other politicians.

You might change your mind about "never voting" for Coleman when you sort out the real truth, or never vote for anyone again
:lol:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

My not voting for Coleman ever again doesn't stem from the ethics allegations. (actually I didn't vote for him last fall....barkley) It stems from him being a total political hack. This became very apparent over the course of the past 8 months. The only reason why didn't take this to the US supreme court is b.c he wants to start his run for governor.

I heard a long time ago that classy people know when to say enough is enough and by doing so make a smooth exit.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bowstring said:


> So no-one can provide any real information on Coleman, other than the Senate ethics committee about his rent. If you can please post it.
> 
> But here is a real "Progressive Liberal" in action, the report is from the same web site tk33 provided. For shi*s and grins do a site search and plug in your favorite senator.
> 
> ...


Progressive liberal, now there is a contradiction of terms. I don't think Coleman was the worst but he was no angel and needed to go. Unfortunately franko probably is not the answer. Time will tell.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes Barkley would have been a good senator or maybe I should say a he11 of a lot better than what is representing us today. I felt that my vote for Barkley would actually give Franken a two up over Coleman and I wouldn't do that. The third candidate made certain that the republicans votes would be split. A vote for Barkley turned out to be a vote for Franken in my opinion.

The problem with Coleman conceding the election before it goes to the supreme court is there will be no proof of the vote counting "hack job" that is prevalent in Minnesota. I don't see him getting the GOP nomination for governor because of this. But I would vote for him for governor if the DFL runs Dave Letterman( :lol: ) or another comedian or pro wrestler, etc. because there are enough clueless voters in this state that would elect another DFL ????(can't think of a kind word). Minnesota is going to get exactly what it voted for.

Why is it Franken and Obama always come up on my spell checker?

:beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Mike Hatch was the one who tried to sue ND. He was the attorney general at the time


Norm was campaigning for the Gov spot and one of his issues was to make this happen with Hatch. So old Norm was helping hatch or at least backed hatch.

Then this forced Pawlenty's hand is some of the things he did.


----------

